# An Invitation to Mythgara



## Caldarion (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi everyone

I've been working on a website driven by a solo, yes, solo campaign. There was a great thread on WotC forums entitled D&D Solitaire.  I work on different parts each day, and I've completed two chapters, and the overview. Some of the backgrounds are done. It's the first time I've made a website, and much I don't know. The address is D&D 4e The Order of the Vanguard | A Tale of Mythgara 
Please come and visit, and either PM me here, or leave comments on the site itself. I would really value some input.

Thanks all


----------



## Caldarion (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi all
Please,please leave some feedback for my site.  I really need the wisdom of those who have experience at this type of thing.  I need to know if I'm heading in the right direction.  Thanks all.


----------

